# GO755 break in.. very hot spindle?



## negatronix (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi All,

I recently purchased a GO755.. very excited, finally!!!

It is my first machine, and I am also new to machining, so of course many questions, and much to learn.

Following the instructions in the manual, I performed the spindle break in.. 10 minutes per speed. After finishing the break in cycle, the spindle(place where the tool and collet is installed- forgive me if my terminology is incorrect), was nearly too hot to touch. Is that normal, it seemed a little extreme. Should I expect it to always be hot, or will it run cooler as the machine is used a bit?

Thanks,
-Kory


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 15, 2014)

I think you should call Grizzly tech support.  It sounds like the spindle bearings are too tight.  Warm is OK, too hot to touch is not good.


----------



## darkzero (Oct 15, 2014)

I agree with Jim, definitely need to give Grizzly support a call. Heat is exactly what to watch for when breaking in. You should be able to adjust the spindle bearing load yourself but I would still call Grizzly first in case the problem is deeper than that. I have a similar mill but not Grizzly. My spindle was just warm to the touch after running the complete break in cycle.


----------



## Rbeckett (Oct 15, 2014)

Yup Grizz is in your future.  Fortunately their tech support is second to none.  Just give em a call and explain what you found.  It may have gotten banged in transit and you need to adjust the pre-load and spindle location in the bearings too.  Just remember use a dead blow hammer and a block of fairly soft wood to protect the thread on the end of the spindle.  Good luck and don't forget to post up what Griz says and how well their fix worked or not.

Bob


----------



## dave2176 (Oct 15, 2014)

What is "nearly to hot to touch"? 140* is pretty warm to the hand but it's okay for first run. Do you have a temp probe you can get the exact temperature? I have the same mill and it was pretty warm for the first couple hours and called down after that.

 Dave


----------



## negatronix (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks for the responses... Here is what Grizzly said, in a nutshell.

During the break-in period, running at higher speed, H-2&3, it is normal for the spindle to get quite warm, if not hot to the touch. They noted my acct in case there is an issue, but said everything should be fine. The technician stated that after several hours of use if the spindle is not running considerably cooler to call back. He also said, once broken in, at higher speed it will always be warm, but should not be hot.

I guess I am satisfied with that. Knowing that there is a note stating a possible issue eases my mind. One reason I ended up purchasing from Grizzly is their reputation especially with customer service.

-Kory


----------

